
SMS Spoofing with Python for Good and Evil - sdurx
http://www.thedurkweb.com/sms-spoofing-with-python-for-good-and-evil/
======
BrandoElFollito
Fortunately this does not work in France (it cannot)

~~~
sdurx
Why does it work in the UK and not France?

------
wckronholm
Is there any similar service in the US?

